#ubuntu-us-tx 2010-12-07
<Linden940> whats up texas? anything good?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2010-12-08
<Linden940> anyone else having long boot times?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2010-12-09
<marc-us> Howdy!
<mrand> Howdy marc.
<mrand> (not talking to/about myself)
<marc-us> howdy mrand
<marc-us> I was away for a while
<mrand> I'm away all the time.
<mrand> Or not
<marc-us> excellent
<marc-us> Most excelent
<mrand> I should probably be away more than I am.
<mrand> I spend too much time in front of the computer.
<marc-us> That's not bad if it's sent playing Spring TA or warzone
<mrand> I don't play games.
<mrand> Well, except go
<marc-us> Ah, that's rather serious.  We have to cure that
<mrand> I don't have time to cure that
<mrand> Need to do all sorts of stuff to the house.  And the cars.  And the wife
<marc-us> Just take this pill twice a day
<mrand> Does it give me more productive hours in the day?
<mrand> Or increase my size by 93%?
<marc-us> Sounds like the average american household
<mrand> Well, most American's don't know what Go is, so maybe not.
<marc-us> ancient game
<marc-us> predates America
<marc-us> Played on the pangean continent
<mrand> heh indeed.  Ancient, simple game that takes a lifetime to master
<marc-us> with dinosaurs as the first competitors
<marc-us> marsupials beat them into extinction
<marc-us> and now we have ipads to play go
<mrand> or maybe marsupials  just kept their head lower
<marc-us> Giant leaping marsupials of the pangean continent created the original tectonic movements which seperated the land masses
<marc-us> They fell into the lava filled lava trenches..  Por things
<mrand> I want to know how dinosaurs kept their email straight.  If you're around for 100 years, your inbox surely got larger than mine, which is over 7k, and it's sometimes impossible to find things
<marc-us> Well, their pea sized brains had co-processors at the base of their tails  just behind the heat sinks
<marc-us> True, your comment on finding time.
<marc-us> Its bad in my house as I am the only driver.
<marc-us> So, I'm Mr. Chauffer
<marc-us> as soon as I return from work, I'm driving everyone on their errands
<marc-us> I've got the wife to get her learner's permit but it's not going as fast as I would hope
<marc-us> the only spare moment I get is, early saturday and sunday mornings before 10 am to myself
<mrand> hahah
<mrand> is  your wife just turning 16?  Or foreign?
<marc-us> not of this earth
<mrand> Serious bucks to be made there
<marc-us> No, in reality she just spends them (bucks)
<marc-us> Only one income for the moment until at least all three kids are in school
<marc-us> then the driving and working will become easier for us to take care of
<mrand> three kids.  *shudder*
<mrand> my co-workers have three kids
<mrand> I have one, and she keeps us very busy
<mrand> chauffer, social director, chef, etc.
<marc-us> Yeah, but well worth it.  I may be poor in funds but that is soon forotten when I walk through the door to a set of excited kids racing to give me the first hug
<marc-us> Hah, ha!  My kids have a more filled social calendar than I
<mrand> Indeed. Wife and I try to have one, but even then, we have to find something else for the kid to do.
<marc-us> Ah, such is life
<marc-us> who knew that getting a chance alone to simply eat dinner ALONE would be a rare and delicious treat.  Thank god for grand parents
<marc-us> Perhaps why some marriages fail.  Not enough time for the parents to be a couple
<mrand> I'm sure.   We try to go out to do more than just dinner, so it's 3 or 4 hours baby sitting, over sleeping overnight at a friends.
<marc-us> So, we have schedule anything ranging from dinner out together to watching a DVD together.
<marc-us> Yeah, not so easy.  But then again, well worth it.
<mrand> we have no fmaily in town.
<marc-us> If it were not for my mother-in-law, we would be lost.
<marc-us> however my parents are not the most helpful.  They are just too old to care for kids in age ranges as my children
<mrand> we are trying to not be lost
<marc-us> gotta run for a bit but will stay connected
<mrand> have fun
<marc-us> Fun?  At work?  well, a little ...
<mrand> I try to.  Course, there is only so much fun you can extract from sorting thousands of emails
<marc-us> a small terminal slowly comes into focus
<marc-us> and... I'm back
#ubuntu-us-tx 2013-12-07
<JaredForTheWin> Damn, there's a small amount of people in Texas who use Ubuntu.
<Ardonel> actually there are only a small amount smart enough to be able to properly use irc...
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-12-01
<Ardonel> Good morning all. 37 F feels like 29 F in south Fort Worth, TX. Coffee is hot and black. Have a great day.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-12-02
<Ardonel> Good morning all. 31 F feels like 26 F in south Fort Worth, TX. Coffee is hot and black. Have a great day.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-12-04
<Ardonel> Good morning all. 58 F in south Fort Worth, TX. Coffee is hot and black. Have a great day.
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-12-05
<Ardonel> Good morning all. 65 F in south Fort Worth, TX. Coffee is hot and black. Have a great day.
<carmargo> a
<carmargo> a
<carmargo> :-*
<carmargo> hola leeo en español
<carmargo> es crivo en español
<chiluk> heck yeah
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-12-03
<cliGeezer> Buenos Diaz!
<thebwt> Good morning cliGeezer
#ubuntu-us-tx 2016-12-08
<tiwake> Ardonel: https://lubbock.craigslist.org/cto/5904173495.html
